# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  'Neighbours' actor Sorensen to join army

## Perdita

Neighbours star James Sorensen quit the soap in favour of a new career in the army, it has been revealed.

The 23-year-old's decision to bow out from the role of single dad Declan Napier was confirmed in January, and he later explained that he has "other interests aside from acting" he wishes to pursue.

Sorensen's colleague Jordan Smith, who plays Andrew Robinson, has now said that the soap star is to sign up as a new army recruit.

Smith told TV Week: "He's really serious about it. It's just something he really wants to do."

He added: "He's been training really hard, but I wish he'd stay. He's become a really good mate. I've told him he's going to get shot on his first day, but he's adamant he wants to go!"

Despite Sorensen's departure, Declan is not being written out of the show as actor Erin Mullally is taking over the part.


DS

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2010)

----------

